
Ask HN: How much info do you want to know about the people behind a product? - vanilla-almond
I&#x27;ve seen SaaS services where there is no address, no employee names, even the twitter account gives no indication of location.<p>How much info do you expect to see about the people behind a project when you download a commercial or open source project&#x2F;product?<p>Which of the following would you prefer or expect to see? (indicate whether you expect this for commercial or open source or both)<p>- At least one or more person names behind the project or programme<p>- Profile or mini biography of one or more people<p>- Country location<p>- Address<p>- mini biography of the project or company<p>Anything else?
======
huhtenberg
Country is required. Names are almost required, but they don't necessarily
need to be on the About page if there's a support forum or some such. If
there's something notable about any of the people involved (past projects)
that's good to have too, but trivial/bogus/empty biographies do more harm than
good. Ditto for company "vision" statements. The exact address is not needed.

